# Live Internet TV



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

There are not a ton of good "internet" TV channels out there in good quality. Most of them are not HD, and not necessarily legal streams.

I cancelled my cable over a year ago, here's what I do for TV:
First, like you mentioned hulu and netflix are good options. I use Hulu and Amazon [Prime] instant video.

For live television broadcasts, I use over-the-air HD broadcast. With you being in Miami, you should receive all of the terrestrial broadcasts for ABC/CBS/FOX/NBC/etc.

Here is the hardware I have: 
Monoprice HD antenna $18 in the attic above my garage. It is then connected to where Comcast used-to come into my house and split among all the TVs. That's as complicated as you need to get, if you don't need any DVR/PVR or Guide type of functions. You need to have modern, digital-capable tuners on all your TVs. If you have HDMI ports, you are probably well within modern enough.

I also have a HD Homerun $80-$100 network tuner, connected at one of the cable jacks. It is then connected to my computer network via CAT5e network cables. At my TVs, I have computers running Windows7 with Media Center that can then access the HD Homerun, and record, pause, etc. TV. they are connected to TVs or projectors via HDMI cables. If your computer does not have an HDMI output, a video card with HDMI out should run you about $30 and is as complicated to install as plugging in a toaster.


----------



## CosmicMiami (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks. I was hoping for some live sports.

I see most of the providers of these services (channelsurfer.com) have had their domain names seized by ICE-CBP-FBI, etc.


----------



## AJPLeBlanc (Feb 14, 2013)

An option that you can look into, while not free, but likely less than cable, is the Roku streaming box. I think you have to pay for live sports, but it's ala carte, so you don't need a whole cable subscription just to get football, etc.


----------

